# Skull Casting Tutorial



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

These look awesome GS. Do you know how well these would hold up outside?

Thanks for the pics, great tut!

PB


----------



## soldierwelsh (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow that is amazing. I will definitely be using this technique. Thanks.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Oooh, I LOVE these! You can make me some anytime...


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah how do the hold up in the outdoors here in the PNW...!


----------



## Get Sirius (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you! They have a coat of joint compound inside & out, a coat of polycrylic on the outside and sprayed with spur urythane inside and out, so they are hard and don't even dent when dropped on a hard surface. I use them in a window display and also outside and several of them are going out for the 3rd year. They go in the bushes, under the eaves, in the front windowbed, inside the open crypt. I keep them mostly out of direct rain but they often get damp from drizzle and dew anyway. A few needed some slight touchups but that makes them look even better. We also have a few plastic-corpsed skulls that will look awesome half buried in the open graveyard, and will hold up to weather perfectly for the month-long display.


----------



## the wee hag (Oct 29, 2011)

wow very impressed! great work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

Great tutorial! I am going to be trying this out next weekend!!


----------



## Get Sirius (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry, but the tutorial is missing chunks thanks to a Fotki glitch... I will have to repost this somewhere else


----------



## kfinley (Aug 6, 2012)

Here is my first attempt at the skull casting....I just realized that my skull doesn't have a defined nose area like yours. I will compensate this next time. More pictures to follow (3 more layers!)


----------



## Ghoulbadan (Dec 29, 2015)

Sorry, I'm getting to this party late -- is the tutorial available anywhere now?


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah, the skulls look awesome, but I can't access the tutorial either...


----------



## Get Sirius (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm sorry guys but my tutorial had to be taken down. Need to get a new place to post it, like maybe Instructables. I will let you know when it is up again.


----------



## melodiz (Oct 26, 2016)

Was this tutorial posted anywhere else? The link above doesn't work... Would love to know more about this technique.


----------



## JL_Benet (Sep 4, 2005)

https://web.archive.org/web/20140731073516/http://public.fotki.com:80/darkroomman/paper-mache-skull-t/


----------



## Beanie (Apr 11, 2018)

Wicked! Love the skulls. Do you know Kutna Hora in Czech Republic? Worth checking out for Ossuary inspiration.


----------

